
Show HN: Click the button - theli0nheart
https://lionheartsw.com/cursors
======
aminmemon
I guess I have seen something like this before. This is very interesting.
Right-clicking changes the position of Click Me link, is this intentional?

------
danielravina
tab + enter

I won :)

